# New receiver or subwoofer first?



## CptJeter2 (May 7, 2012)

Looking to upgrade both, but can't at the same time. I am currently running a Denon AVR-3805 and Klipsch KSW-15 with all Klipsch speaker system. I have narrowed my receiver options to Pioneer Elite SC-65/67/68, Yamaha RXA-3020/2020 and the Denon 4311/4520. Subwoofer options are SVS SB13 Ultra, SVS PB12 Plus and SVS PB12 NSD. My room is about 24x24 with an 8 foot ceiling. I am also a huge fan of Apple. I listen more to music than movies. I looked at Emotiva separates but am leaning to receivers at this point. Please help! Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would go with a sub upgrade first, the difference in upgrading to a good sub is huge. The audible difference a receiver would make is far less.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

CptJeter2 said:


> Looking to upgrade both, but can't at the same time. I am currently running a Denon AVR-3805 and Klipsch KSW-15 with all Klipsch speaker system. I have narrowed my receiver options to Pioneer Elite SC-65/67/68, Yamaha RXA-3020/2020 and the Denon 4311/4520. Subwoofer options are SVS SB13 Ultra, SVS PB12 Plus and SVS PB12 NSD. My room is about 24x24 with an 8 foot ceiling. I am also a huge fan of Apple. I listen more to music than movies. I looked at Emotiva separates but am leaning to receivers at this point. Please help! Thanks!


Hello,
I am in accord with Tony about the subwoofer being the first thing I would swap out. I would also consider Rhythmik, HSU Research, and Seaton in respect to ID subwoofer companies.

Your AVR list is quite solid and there is truly not a bad choice there. And as I am sure you know, all offer AirPlay. That being said, while my Denon AVR-4520CI offers it, I always use my Apple TV as it offers video as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree - I would also upgrade the sub first. I would also consider a PSA sub - I got one a couple months ago and it has been a stellar performer.


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

Like they all ^^^^^ said, I'd do the sub first. A great sub makes things so much more fun. Who knows, maybe you'll end up re-watching those thump-thump movies, even if you do listen to music more than movies.


----------



## AVoldMan (May 15, 2011)

CptJeter2 said:


> Looking to upgrade both, but can't at the same time. I am currently running a Denon AVR-3805 and Klipsch KSW-15 with all Klipsch speaker system.


Any thought as to making your HTS "x.2" vs. "x.1". Just add the additional sub woofer of your choice. You would have to do some tuning and sound evaluation for best results. This may give you a better smoother bass response with less SPL variations in the room.


----------

